# Antique beekeeping tool question



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

I wonder if it might have served some purpose for comb honey production.


----------



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

From the pictures it was difficult to see the working edge but I'm guessing it was blunt rather than sharp. My guess is that this tool was used with a pail of hot water as an uncapping tool. Frequent dipping would have melted the caps for removal. As I write this it occurred to me that this could also be used for chunk comb separation. Buy it and try it.


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

bandog10 said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I recently came across an old Parkin & Marshall "Bee Keeper's Knife".
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/401102605316?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Hello,

Was this said to be a "Bee Keeper's Knife"? Or is it imprinted on it?

If in fact it has something to do with beekeeping, considering the
approximate date of manufacture 1849-1866. This would be a 
period when the box hive would have been in use in many parts
of the USA. Bees were allowed to build comb freely in box hives
without frames, and it would have been necessary to cut the comb
free. If in fact, it is a beekeepers knife, the shape, length and lack 
of sharp blade would serve this purpose well.

Joe
https://www.facebook.com/Historical.Honeybee.Articles/


----------



## bandog10 (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks for the help. Much appreciated.

Joe, it doesn't appear to have any markings other that the manufacturer's
name and address. That said, I'm not sure how the seller has identified it
as being related to beekeeping. A good friend has had one in his collection,
that was also identified as such, but he couldn't figure out what it's function was. 

When I was a kid, back in the 50's, my grandfather had a large comb in an
old apple tree on the farm. It was inactive and he always hoped bees would come back. To the best of my knowledge, that never happened.

Anyway, thanks again for all of you help.

Best,
Wendell

PS.

I won't be buying it. Way too much money for such an obscure item. Maybe
it will get re-listed in the $10-$15 range.... ;-)


----------

